# infused cigars? yes or no?



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

do you like them? such as the gurkha gran reserve? and if so, what would you spend on an infused cigar?(not gran reserves... just a decent cigar that has been infused with your favorite liquor? 

i kinda like the gran reserve, not on a daily basis but every now and then its nice to have something alittle different. its sweeter then your average smoke.


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

NO NO NO NO NO....  nothing infused near me OR my humi!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've actually turned down cigars that were infused and also tried to smoke them when Rep puts them in my hands. 10 minutes later I'm lookin for a place to deposit them into. I know there is a market for them for some people and I can appreciate that but as one put it,,,I don't even put them near my humidors nor do I bring them home. For as long as I have been smoking cigars infused ones are like a crazy mother in law,,,I know they are there I just don't deal with em.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

personally I thoroughly enjoy an infused cigar when drunk. That is really the only time I will willingly smoke one. I will on occasion smoke an acid 5 as that has more of the actual cigar taste. However as said earlier while inebriated I have found many quite brilliant!


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

The Gurkha gran reserve is about as far as I'll go for an infused cigar. The non-infused version is pretty tasty as well.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> do you like them? such as the gurkha gran reserve? and if so, what would you spend on an infused cigar?(not gran reserves... just a decent cigar that has been infused with your favorite liquor?
> 
> i kinda like the gran reserve, not on a daily basis but every now and then its nice to have something alittle different. its sweeter then your average smoke.


I cannot stand Acid cigars. It's like smoking an incense stick for me. I have some Acid Liquids and Nasty's (and they are pretty nasty) in a tupperware container that I bought to try. Just not for me. But I don't knock someone if they like them. To each their own.

Gurkha Grand Reserve, I have some and actually do like them. Like you described - sweeter tasting, yet not over-powering with an incense type taste.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

ha! this threads going to be more amusing them i thought..... theres got to be some infused cigar lovers on puff somewere right? no? ok.... :tsk:

im not a "lover" but there good every now and then.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

I've spent 13 dollars on an acid cigar before so I'm off your charts. I like trying different infused cigars still to this day be it the candy potpourri infusion of an acid, one of the many coffee infused cigars, or the alcohol infused cigars, they all appeal to someones tastebuds otherwise they will disappear out of the marketplace. Tastes change both individually and as a market as a hole (in the 50's and 60's Americans smoked green cigars fo crips sake) I am just glad for the options available to me as a consumer. 

On a technical point:
I thought that infusion works the other way around where the plant is used to flavor the liquid medium, then discarded and the liquid is consumed. I guess "Infused" cigars does sound better than "marinated" cigars which is really what they are. 

I think a lot of the stigma with "flavored" cigars stems from the fact that historically an inferior tobacco is used as a base and flavor is added to mask the bad flavor of crappy leaves. This isn't always the case anymore. 

The processes of curing and aging tabacco imparts flavors to the final product, where is the line? when you think that the wrappers of Anejos are aged in brandy barrels, and contact with cedar adds a little to the flavor profile to even the most pure of puros, what is a true "unflavored cigar". 

Anyways, off my soapbox, what's the question again?

Yes I would gladly smoke a Gurkha GR, or a Carlos Torano Reseva Decadencia, or Tabak Especial Cafe con Leche, I like the idea of cigar-makers pushing the envelope a bit. $20 is the limit though, that's where my hiccup line is for any cigar, flavored or not.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

No way Jose. The only one I've smoked was a Nasty. I've read it's the best infused Acid out there...I'd hate to smoke the worst one. Whew, as Steve put it, it's like smoking insence. No thanks!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I have never tried one yet although I do like the concept. An interesting way to offer an easier way in to cigar smoking for newbies. 

I myself am looking for the La Aurora Rum Barrelled version. Bottom line for me, if I like the taste, I'll buy them. I do conceed that they seem like an easy way to hide substandard tobacco...

Follow-up question. Are Anejos infused?


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

The coffee infusions are quite nice, IMO.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Not for me, no thank you.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Gurkha Gran Reserve is pretty good. I've probably smoked 3 in the 3 years I've been smoking. I like the RP Java in the morning with a cup of coffee every once in a while. I enjoyed Acid's alot more when I started smoking. Now I probably smoke one out of every 50 smokes. I don't hate infused cigars, I just like regular cigars much better.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Follow-up question. Are Anejos infused?


No, the tobacco is allowed to dry age inside brandy (cognac to be more specific) barrels, infusion would indicate there was still booze in the barrels.

On another side question: why aren't there more wrappers aged in rum barrels as the cigar growing regions of the world overlap nicely with the rum producing areas?


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Me no likey infused anymore.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

JerseyStepUp said:


> NO NO NO NO NO....  nothing infused near me OR my humi!


add me to this list


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry, No Thank You,,,,

But I know there are a lot that like the Sweet and/or Coffee taste

My buddy loves the LaFontana that just has the sweetened cap


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Every once in a while I dont mind something infused, I probably smoke maybe 5-10 infused cigars a year. I dont mind some acids and I havent had any issues with any coffee infused sticks, most were pretty enjoyable. Id like to get my hands on something thats coganc infused, might grab some arganese unos.


----------



## joshrich0 (Jan 7, 2010)

Not big on the infused cigars but when i do have the occasional one, its a Drew Estate Java.
Kuba Kuba's aren't bad for someone who prefers a sweeter smoke. Personally they give me headaches, too much sweetness i think.


----------



## joshrich0 (Jan 7, 2010)

To add on to what i was saying earlier, for those who do like the infused cigars, you can take a humidor that isn't used much and put a shot of your drink of choice in there with a few sticks. Tried it before with a shot of Crown, and it didn't turn out too bad.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

Good discussion, crap poll.

I almost never smoke infused cigars, but I'd say I wouldn't spend under $7 or $8 for one. If I am going to do it, might as well go with ACID and do it right. I like to stay open minded, and some people do like to smoke these cigars, a lot of women will give them a go before other things and I like to keep a variety and have some knowledge of what's out there.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Dread said:


> Id like to get my hands on something thats coganc infused, might grab some arganese unos.


I would suggest the Gurkha Grand Reserves. They come in a cool looking glass tubo with copper wax dripped on the top. I think they taste great, and are IMHO the best Cognac cigar around.


----------



## kid smoker (Oct 13, 2009)

The manager at one of my favorite B&M's refers to Acid as "starter cigars". He feels it's his mission to upgrade the customer's taste as their palate matures. 

Hard to disagree with reason.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I screwed up your poll by one, because I wouldn't buy one but do have a few that were given to me and yes one day I will pick one up and smoke it, But I doubt I would pay for one. so I picked the only choice I could. :neutral:


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

i do like some infused cigars not all. I haven't smoked much of what is out there yet but i have enjoyed some Grand Reserves once aged...


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Personally, I wouldnt mind an infused cigar... I like the Drew Estate: Java.. It goes great after a nice dinner. Its like my dessert.


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

007 Cruiser said:


> +1
> 
> Drew Estate Tabak Especial Negra is my favorite followed by the Tatiana Mocha. I still need to try Drew's Java. Isla Del Sol is OK once I the super sweetness of the cap lessens.


I must agree, Drew Estate Tabak Especial Negra is a really great smoke. One trick you might want to try though... Go to Starbucks' (or wherever you can get really strong, whole bean coffee in a solid bag) and buy a 12 oz. or close bag. If you don't have your own grinder, ask them to grind it for you into a fresh bag. Yeah, you can kinda see where I'm going here. Take 5 Tabak Especial, Negra preferably although the Dulces work too, and tuck them into the "used" bag and seal it. Tuck this bag into a Ziploc quart size freezer bag (More on my love of these another time) with a small humi-pack and put the whole thing somewhere dark and appropriately temperatured. Don't put the bag in your box. Even though the Ziploc is a tough bag, why risk coffee-ing up your non-flavored smokes. Let the cigars relax in their new home for at least four weeks, although longer gets even better. They will absorb some of the naturally occurring oils from the beans and their aroma will intensify tenfold. The only reason I don't use the Dulce version is that the lighter colored wrapper gets oil blotches and just doesn't look very appealing, although they still taste great.

Now, for the Tatianas.... I've smoked, or tried to smoke my fair share of these... sorry, gave them to my son. This is one cigar that I really wouldn't even smoke if it was free...

PG


----------



## Romulus Cogswell (Nov 1, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> ha! this threads going to be more amusing them i thought..... theres got to be some infused cigar lovers on puff somewere right? no? ok.... :tsk:
> 
> im not a "lover" but there good every now and then.


:wave: I prefer Acids over most traditional cigars. I have a wide variety of all things infused but mostly stick to much of the Drew Estate line and a few of the Tatiana cigars.


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

*The Infusion Confusion*

Acid, Java, CAO Flavours, Tabak Especial and all of the others...
For me it's a little bit of information overload trying to keep track of
what makes each unique...

Java, Tabak Especial and Tatiana are straight-forward, coffee, but Acid's offerings on the other hand, to me are down right confusing. Between the freaky shapes, different wrappers and fillers not to mention the names, I mean did the cigars gain their name from a "trip" or from a famous NYC artist?

In order to make things easier for myself, I've created a "poster" (which is actually just an Excel spreadsheet) with as much of the information on the different Acid blends as I could find.

If anyone would be interested in it, drop me a PM and I can shoot it out in the e-mail.

Or am I the only one.....

PG


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Excuse my newbie status, but I believe and "acid" from drew estate is an infused cigar?

I tried one the other day and I really didn't enjoy it at all. The cap/head of the cigar was awful and sweet. And the smoke was just unpleasant. I'm VERY new to cigars, but I'm not a fan of the acid.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

kid smoker said:


> The manager at one of my favorite B&M's refers to Acid as "starter cigars". He feels it's his mission to upgrade the customer's taste as their palate matures.
> 
> Hard to disagree with reason.


 I started with Acids mostly, but now havnt smoked one in a very long time, so what you said is me to a tea.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I will smoke one that is given to me, I'll try almost anything once. And didn't think the Acid Nasty a friend gifted me was terrible, just had a funny aftertaste. But if gifted they are always smoked immediately and never get within smell range of my humidors.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Do find it amusing when people act like infused cigars are the devil because thats what they seen others say. Though everyone is titled to their opinion, the arguments always seem to be copy/pasted.

You can't just say "infused" cigars. It depends what they are infused with. Technically, almost all cigars are infused or will be infused with Spanish Cedar. If its something subtle that compliments the tobacco then why not. Mocha, Espresso, Vanilla, Rum, etc. I don't like things that are herby (ACID's) or fruity (some CAO flavors and others). Its the same with food. Some things go together, some things don't. But you wouldn't say "I hate food!" because you had 1 meal that didn't go together well.

Sorry for the rant. :/


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

ruralhipster said:


> No, the tobacco is allowed to dry age inside brandy (cognac to be more specific) barrels, infusion would indicate there was still booze in the barrels.
> 
> On another side question: why aren't there more wrappers aged in rum barrels as the cigar growing regions of the world overlap nicely with the rum producing areas?


Depends really. Infused is usually the filler of a cigar. So you have the flavor the whole way through. Flavoring is usually done on the wrappers, which is directly spraying or soaking the wrapper in some sort of artificial flavor. Sweetening is usually done on the tips of the wrapper just to give a bit of sweetness on the lips.

Infusing is when any flavor from another source is absorbed into the tobacco. So I guess you could make an argument that the A. Fuente Anejo wrapper is infused, but its to what degree.

Infusing should NEVER overpower the tobacco, or distract you from it. It should be subtle and compliment the tobacco.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

I despise flavored cigars, pipe tobacco, coffee, etc. A good example is "flavored" coffee. While Irish Cream coffee indeed smells like coffee with Irish Cream mixed in, it tastes like a dead donkey's rear end. The same goes for "flavored" tobacco. It should be called "scented" tobacco, because it smells one way, and tastes another...terrible. The real flavors of coffee come out when it is plain, black, high quality coffee; not coffee laced with sauerkraut, bratwurst, and horseradish mustard. The same goes for cigars. A big NOT for flavored cigars.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Never tried and infused cigar, and won't pay to try one. If someone offered one to me for free I would take it out of politeness and curiosity. I get enough enjoyment out of regular cigars that infused are a non-starter for me.


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

When I started smoking stogies I tried Acid Kuba Kuba & liked 'em, however some sage on this site told me that I should try to broaden my horizons so to speak. I've never looked back; smoked an Alec Bradley Prensado last night under a beautiful summer night sky. Perfect. Haven't had a infused cigar in awhile. Jason, stay safe out there in da Bronx.


----------



## LazyWarg (Jun 10, 2010)

Can't say I've ever tried one. I'm not totally opposed to the idea, but I'm fairly new to cigars, and there are so many "regular" cigars that I want to try before I will find time to try some flavored sticks.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Yuck! Ptooooey!


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

LazyWarg said:


> Can't say I've ever tried one. I'm not totally opposed to the idea, but I'm fairly new to cigars, and there are so many "regular" cigars that I want to try before I will find time to try some flavored sticks.


I agree. You took the words rights out of my mouth. :clap2:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

In the immortal words of Queen:

"no, no, no, no, no, no, NO! Mama Mia, Mama Mia!!"


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

I've got 2 Gran Reserves sitting sealed in their tubes. Not really sure if i want to smoke them now. Can someone kinda describe the flavor?


----------



## jaq6plus (Jun 7, 2006)

Tried one some time ago. Totally spoiled the smoke. No, thanks, not now, not ever again.


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

I've had a CAO Moontrance and an Acid Cold Infusion Tea. That is the extent of my flavored cigar experience. Neither one was very good. In fact, I quit both before they were fully smoked. Both were too bitter tasting for me to enjoy. A lot of people say they started with Acids, but if the one I had had been my first cigar, I probably wouldn't have gotten interested in the hobby. I've been tempted of late to try others, but I can't bring myself to spend the money on something I've had a few bad experiences with when I could just as easily buy something I know I like.


----------



## pahuhnnj (Aug 23, 2010)

Absolutely YES...but some are much better than others. As others have mentioned previously, the infused flavor should be subtle so it does not overpower the tobacco, but rather enhances it. I have been smoking the CI Legends Copper Label lately and LOVE this cigar. I am eager to try the Isla Del Sol as well.


----------



## r0lan6 (Aug 24, 2010)

Not for me I'm afraid. I do prefer the natural flavours of the leaf cocktail, as oppose to an infusion of non-tobacco within it. But hey, not saying its wrong as I have never tried one, but I'm usually a traditionalist! :lalala: :biggrin1:



gibson_es said:


> do you like them? such as the gurkha gran reserve? and if so, what would you spend on an infused cigar?(not gran reserves... just a decent cigar that has been infused with your favorite liquor?
> 
> i kinda like the gran reserve, not on a daily basis but every now and then its nice to have something alittle different. its sweeter then your average smoke.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Without being derogatory I dont enjoy infused cigars. I smoke some cafe cremes when I'm drinking but otherwise I dont buy them.


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

Nickerson said:


> Do find it amusing when people act like infused cigars are the devil because thats what they seen others say. Though everyone is titled to their opinion, the arguments always seem to be copy/pasted.
> 
> You can't just say "infused" cigars. It depends what they are infused with. Technically, almost all cigars are infused or will be infused with Spanish Cedar. If its something subtle that compliments the tobacco then why not. Mocha, Espresso, Vanilla, Rum, etc. I don't like things that are herby (ACID's) or fruity (some CAO flavors and others). Its the same with food. Some things go together, some things don't. But you wouldn't say "I hate food!" because you had 1 meal that didn't go together well.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. :/


Great rant! I think your food analogy was spot on and nailed the infused conversation.


----------



## r0lan6 (Aug 24, 2010)

A very good point. For me, when one states a cigar to be "infused" I think of extremes such as in the use of strong overpowering flavours (i.e. liqueurs, chocolate, etc) and/or the degree/time it has been infused. But as I said before I don't view it as something "wrong". Your last point was spot on for me! :roll:



Nickerson said:


> Depends really. Infused is usually the filler of a cigar. So you have the flavor the whole way through. Flavoring is usually done on the wrappers, which is directly spraying or soaking the wrapper in some sort of artificial flavor. Sweetening is usually done on the tips of the wrapper just to give a bit of sweetness on the lips.
> 
> Infusing is when any flavor from another source is absorbed into the tobacco. So I guess you could make an argument that the A. Fuente Anejo wrapper is infused, but its to what degree.
> 
> Infusing should NEVER overpower the tobacco, or distract you from it. It should be subtle and compliment the tobacco.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> So I guess you could make an argument that the A. Fuente Anejo wrapper is infused


 Educate me brother, with what? Not being contrary, I'm intrigued.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Not just no, _never_. I would graciously accept any that was given to me, and then I would turn right around and give it to my girlfriend to smoke.

:eyebrows: BECAUSE ONLY WOMEN SMOKE INFUSED SISSYGARS. 

Nah, I just don't want to smoke 'em; I have my pipe for aromatics. Having said that, the OCD and completist in me would force me to at least try the Gran Reserve because I'm a Gurkha Whore...but it wouldn't be easy.

Oh, and while we're on the subject, 007 Cruiser's avatar for the win.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

As a rule I'm not a huge fan of infused cigars, but I will smoke them if they are offered to me. I do have some Acids on hand, because I have friends who smoke them, and I like to be able to offer them when they come over.

That having been said, I had some Fonseca 1907s that I wasn't crazy about, so I thought I'd try infusing them with bourbon. They actually came out really good!

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## bfons303 (Jun 29, 2010)

I still purchase Opulence 3s.

Tried an Acid Liquid once and felt like I was smoking chemicals!


----------



## Roger Flats (Aug 13, 2010)

Not a fan - had a few and didn't find them worth the money. Also, on the "technical" side, I'm under the same impression as ruralhipster for the process - marinated seems like the more accurate word. Is this not accurate?


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

i smoke the infused smokes from time to time and enjoy them. i have smoked the GRAND reserve a few times and have given them out to the family for a new years smoke and do like them and they sure are better with age. i am planning on the triple infused gurkha i believe it's the royal reserve with the purple cap. hey it's a free country so as they say smoke what you like and like what you smoke.


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

I simply HAD to smoke a Java - a gal had one burning while I was in the shop, and damn it smelled good. I knew I shouldn't have, but I was praying it was going to be different than others I'd tried, and this one would be tolerable to smoke.

It wasn't.

So, no I don't enjoy infused or flavoured cigars. I think having a Java burning in the area can smell fantastic - but the smoke, not so much.


----------



## pahuhnnj (Aug 23, 2010)

Roger Flats said:


> Not a fan - had a few and didn't find them worth the money. Also, on the "technical" side, I'm under the same impression as ruralhipster for the process - marinated seems like the more accurate word. Is this not accurate?


It's my understanding that 'Infused' means that the flavors are embedded in the tobacco leaves during the drying process. 'Flavored' is added to the leaves after they are dried but before being rolled. Flavoring can also be inclusive of dipping or coating the wrapper of a completed cigar. I am not an expert by any means, but this is what I have read.


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

Tried a few Acid's like the Kuba Kuba/Tabak Especial and wasn't a fan when I started smoking cigars, also tried some CAO flavors. But they were some of my first cigars to purchase so something gave me a desire to get into buying sticks - just not infused/flavored ones. 

However...I have a humidor reserved for making my own infused blend just for fun. I put a few cigars in there I already like and some that weren't that good about 8 weeks ago...a little bourbon and vanilla gets replaced weekly and I plan on doing it for about 6-8 months. They smell aromatic, we shall see...


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

The wife likes blondies so I suppose I am guilty of buying them. I light them for her so I can confidently say that I dont care for the sweetened tips.


----------

